# sotol



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Do any of yall make anything out of sotol sticks? I hunt south of Ozona and can get some to houston if anyone wants some. Free of course.


----------



## bear hide (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks. We are always interested in something new and especially, something free! I looked all over the web and can't find a good photo. It may not be posible to use it as a building material. Also the dust from it may be toxic. Can you tell us more about it? Maybe a photo, or two? Anybody know anything about it? If it is usable, then I would be willing to spin some.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Me too Bear Hide, what is it??


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

a guy had some on the side of the road couple years ago, he made walking sticks from them


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*Sounds interesting...*

*Texas Sotol, Green Sotol
*_Dasylirion texanum _

Texas sotol has light green leaves, a short trunk, and spectacular flower stalks from 9 to 15 feet tall. The slender individual leaves are under 1/2 inch wide and barely 3 feet long, spreading from a central trunk that is sometimes partially buried underground. It grows in arid, rocky limestone habitats in the Trans-Pecos, Edwards Plateau, and into Mexico. The dioecious flowers (male and female on separate plants) appear from May to August, attracting hummingbirds when they are mature. The leaves have dangerously sharp spines or teeth along their margins, so they must be planted away from pedestrian areas unless they are used for security barriers. Like all dasylirions, they need well-drained soil and full sun to thrive, and are very drought and heat tolerant. Texas sotols are highly ornamental landscape plants, as accents, massed as large focal points, or in pots. Throughout history Sotols have provided man with material for structures, roofs, baskets, mats, ropes, food and even liquor ("sotol"). They also provide fodder for cattle during droughts


----------



## Reel Aggies (Nov 30, 2007)

they make real good walking sticks. They sand real easy to smooth and hold up over some serious hiking. I couldn't do without my sotol WS at Big Bend.


----------



## biggreen (Feb 23, 2005)

Bring a couple pieces back. I'll do something with it. Depends on how large they are. Thanks.
later, biggreen


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

Heck, if they are big enough I'll take a shot at making a duck call out of one !


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

ET, if you could make some deer grunts or predator calls from them you might open up a little South Texas market.

I'd be willing to give it a spin for pens.


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

I don't know if they would be good for calls. The stalk is pretty strong when dried out, but the thing is soft. The light weight and strength makes them good for walking sticks and shooting sticks. I saw on a website that indians used them to start fires by making a trough in one piece and rubbing another one on it for friction. I tried it, but could not get a fire started. Them indians were tough.


----------

